# X.Org 7.4  biggest rubbish ever



## bsd5543 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ladies,

never experienced such bullshit like this port.

Even under Windows it is not a big thing to get your keyboard and mouse get working well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2009)

Why don't you start a new thread about it?


----------



## bsd5543 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a new thread,my friend.

Adding fdi-files (poorly documented) and xorg.conf don't work properly.

So what is the solution?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2009)

Reading
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1721
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1888
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1831
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1862
maybe?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2009)

> Ladies,
> 
> never experienced such bullshit like this port.
> 
> Even under Windows it is not a big thing to get your keyboard and mouse get working well.



This is certainly a very constructive way to get your problem solved.



> So what is the solution?



Given the fact that you have given us virtually no information about either your problem or your system setup, it is almost impossible to say anything useful about your problem.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2009)

Xorg releases are getting less quality all the time unfortunelly.

Last good release one was 7.2, 7.3 does not support virtual resolutions and higher refresh rates via modeline settings, also resolution swotching via ctrl alt -/+ is dead, as 7.4 tries to force hald as a depencency and has several other problems, Xorg is unfortunelly goping strict Linux road, no matter how, no matter when, lets just do newer release with more untested things and broken backward compatibility, itd sad really :/


----------



## bsd5543 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry for the hard words yesterday, but I was really upset yesterday.

I don't regret my words.

This is what I did:

Setup a fresh 7.1 and updated the ports to the latest level.
Compiled Gnome2.24 and Xorg7.4 with HAL support.

Added following lines to /etc/rc.conf


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

Under /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy I created a appropriate keyboard file: 100-x11-input.fdi

With X -configure I created a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
After searching the internet made added entrance:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	[color="Blue"]Option		"AllowEmptyInput" "False"[/color]
EndSection
```

Finally I was happy to get my keyboard at least running under X.
The mouse has a strange behaviour and the keyboard has inacceptable delays (waiting 10 sec for the next chars to come).

Just sad


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 7, 2009)

good:  xorg is working fine here, with 'nvidia'
       took a lot of rebuilding, and a few fsck
bad:   years of "agp.ko detected, aborting setup!" error
        message upon X exit
..............
the latter is not a complaint.  I just wish I knew more about
the options installing nvidia-driver.  (No need to post them
here as I don't have time to rebuild...until something breaks)


----------



## trev (Feb 7, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Xorg releases are getting less quality all the time unfortunelly.
> 
> Last good release one was 7.2



The last good release was _XFree86_, then politics got in the way, and ports eventually forced me to migrate to Xorg - it's been downhill ever since


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Xorg releases are getting less quality all the time unfortunelly.
> 
> Last good release one was 7.2, 7.3 does not support virtual resolutions and higher refresh rates via modeline settings,



Virtual resolutions are not support, but custom modelines certainly are.

Adam


----------



## flz@ (Feb 7, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> good:  xorg is working fine here, with 'nvidia'
> took a lot of rebuilding, and a few fsck
> bad:   years of "agp.ko detected, aborting setup!" error
> message upon X exit
> ...



Those messages appear when you're running a kernel with agp support, or if you've loaded the module.

If it's the former, you can either recompile your kernel without agp support (look for the agp line in the config file) or just disable it at boot time (add hint.agp.0.disabled="1" to /boot/loader.conf). If the latter, then just don't kldload agp.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Virtual resolutions are not support, but custom modelines certainly are.
> 
> Adam



This does not work as it was @ 7.2, and as a result I got only "standart" 1280x1024@85MHz.


```
(...)

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier   "monitor0"
  HorizSync    30 - 110
  VertRefresh  48 - 170
  Option       "DPMS"
  Modeline     "640x480_120"     52.41   640  680  744  848   480  481  484  515  -HSync +Vsync
  Modeline     "1248x1024_100"  185.75  1248 1344 1480 1712  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "screen0"
  Device     "gfx0"
  Monitor    "monitor0"
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    Modes "1248x1024_100" "640x480_120"
  EndSubSection
```


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 7, 2009)

I find it quite bearable when HAL support is turned off. 3D performance has dropped slightly for my Intel onboard video card, but the change is not very significant.


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2009)

You're right, it doesn't work as it did in Xorg 7.2.  

You can use the use the PrefferedMode option in the Monitor section, and bind monitor to specific video card ports in the Device section.  This should all be documented in the xorg.conf file man page (I know the PreferredMode option is), and there are numerous wikis on xrandr 1.2.

If you'd like help getting this to work, show us your full /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and the output of 'xrandr'.

Adam


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2009)

@adamk

This one helped thanks mate:

```
Section "Monitor"
  Identifier   "monitor0"
  HorizSync    30 - 110
  VertRefresh  48 - 170
  Option       "DPMS"
  Modeline     "640x480_120"     52.41   640  680  744  848   480  481  484  515  -HSync +Vsync
  Modeline     "1248x1024_100"  185.75  1248 1344 1480 1712  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync
[color="Red"]+ Option       "PreferredMode" "1248x1024_100"[/color]
EndSection
```


----------

